# My iwagumi



## RedBaron (May 16, 2004)

Hello

I've just finished a photo session of my recent aquascape. It is far from perfect but I don't have time to do it better. And of course the aquascape is not breathtaking (I wish it was) but it is so difficult to do something unique in iwagumi style :/

Some tank spec:
144L 80x40x45cm
5x18W fluorescent tubes










regards
Marcin


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Looking good. I just setup my first iwagumi style tank. A 10 gallon desk tank. Almost the same plant that you use. HC, hairgrass, micro tellenus, and java moss. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thats actually a really nice tank, did you take out your equipment before taking pictures?


----------



## e.lark (May 5, 2005)

Stunning aquascape! what is the ground cover, Hemianthus callitrichoides?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, that is HC for ground cover. Perhaps you might incorporate something red into the scape? I don't believe I've seen many, if any, iwagumi scapes with a striking red section.

Your tank looks very nice I think. You might use a taller species of hairgrass in the back to create more of a natural backround.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Congratulations for your layout is I think very well done and personally I wouldn't change anything. I have to admit that you started a two section Iwagumi and the rocks work very well. Look at the latest aquajournals and you will find a couple new tricks to "redo" the layout without changing the rock work.
Best regards,
Luis


----------



## FazTeAoMar (Jan 2, 2005)

Nice tank. I agree with Luis and wouldn´t change a thing. The tank looks well balanced and Eleocharis gives it a good background plant as we can still see the lines of the rocks without being hidden by the plants. It could have more rocks but I still like the way it is.

Regards,

André


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Marcin,

Extremely well done. I'm envisioning cliffs popping up through a green canopy of trees. Very nice, as usual.

May I ask how long ago did you create this tank? Also, what equipment are you using on it?


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

dude that is a great tank, do not change, i love it


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Marcin,

Don't be so hard on yourself! You're an excellent aquascaper and this design is no exception. The rockwork isn't overpowering and the rocks are delicate enough themselves to work together well in a large group. You've also done a very good job pruning and grooming to give the tank a very smooth slope with excellent blending between the different groups. With an aquascape of this style that blend is almost more important than anything and it's pulled off well.

I look forward to seeing your other aquariums,
Phil


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Beautiful! Really like this one...

Is that a white background? Painted on?


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

just beautiful


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

~sigh~ gorgeous !


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I have to agree with the rest that this is a fantastic 'scape! 

Mental note: Must find rocks with character in the right scale to attempt a 'scape like this.


----------



## crandf (Jan 28, 2005)

Wowowowowowowowowowowowow wow! very nice. I'm a big fan of rockwork in aquascaping and yours is one of the nicest I've seen. I think your plants could be messier though, so as to look more like a bonsai landscape. And I think that if you shot it at a slightly tilting angle to show off the water surface, and played with the lighting more, then it would look as good as an amano tank.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Great job. Impressive.


----------



## crandf (Jan 28, 2005)

Aha, now I know what's really been bugging me about your pic. Since your background is white, and your aquascape is lowlying, you'll probably improve the photo by making it much brighter, plus with rays of light striking the rocks and plants along with the rippling effect from the water surface. Right now it looks serene, but the dull white background doesn't give the impression of the bright outdoors, so I also get the impression indoor dullness as well.


----------



## RedBaron (May 16, 2004)

Thanks for all comments 

Now some info:
The tank is abort 4 months old (I don’t remember exactly)
Lighting 5x18W fluorescent tubes 
Filtration fluval 303

The background is just a bright paper additionally illuminated. This gives very interesting effect. The boundary between back wall of a tank and surface is not visible. IMO it gives an impression that the tank is much bigger.

There is no ripple effect on the surface cause I thought it should be as simple as possible. IMO it wouldn’t work well with this scape. 

regards
Marcin


----------



## gregorsamsa (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey Marcin,

another Polish aquascaper that has amazed me.

The rock layout is great, and the photography/ing was carefully deliberated. I love the plant growth. 

A neutral statement: the scape is somewhat cleancut and seems very orderly. The lines in the tank can be seen clearly, especially the rocks. those black rocks , with its strong lines give the scape a touch of modernism.

overall, i would say that the plants work, rock work is great. the photographing gives it a modern feel.

regards

jiesheng


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Even though I am outside of my home country and have only a limited amount of time on the internet, I still must comment on this amazing iwagumi design:

Amazing work!

Carlos, in Italia


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

great scape! i love it! btw, what is that light coming from the back right corner? has a hint of a sunset/rise to it. beautiful! magnifique!


----------



## RedBaron (May 16, 2004)

richy said:


> what is that light coming from the back right corner? has a hint of a sunset/rise to it. beautiful! magnifique!


The effect was not intended. I used additional light (4000K) to illuminate front parts of aquarium and some of this light reached back right corner.
To have better idea how photo-session looked like check the picture


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Red Baron, I would love to see more pictures of this tank from different angles. Please leave the equipment in so I can get a feel for it's normal presentation.


----------



## cjloong (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi Red Baron
I just want to comment that this is a very nice aquascape. The background effect is excellent giving a more natural feel to the aquascape and added illusion of space. Very well done...


----------



## RedBaron (May 16, 2004)

Overfloater said:


> Red Baron, I would love to see more pictures of this tank from different angles. Please leave the equipment in so I can get a feel for it's normal presentation.


This aquascape doesn't exist anymore so i can't shot additional pictures. I have only something like these


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Wow that is quite impressive. It's too bad you took it apart. How long did this aquascape last in this form before it became overgrown and needed to be replanted?


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

Gasp! It is very stricking! Very nice.


----------



## RedBaron (May 16, 2004)

Overfloater said:


> How long did this aquascape last in this form before it became overgrown and needed to be replanted?


This scape lasted for four months but it had never became overgrown. I was just forced to remove some ricca from time to time. It was growing too fast.


----------



## cjloong (Mar 5, 2005)

The fishes looks like they are floating. Really nice effect.


----------

